# Flor de Oliva pics



## Plop007 (Jul 8, 2009)

Awesome cigar Flor De Oliva

I have only had the robusto sizes of the F.D.O

First time trying the torpedo size also.

Here are some pics:

















My Cat Scooter also in the pic.


----------



## iRace559 (Aug 27, 2009)

Awesome! I've really been tempted to buy a bundle of F.D.O's for a while. The price is great and from what I've heard its a good smoke.


----------



## Plop007 (Jul 8, 2009)

iRace559 said:


> Awesome! I've really been tempted to buy a bundle of F.D.O's for a while. The price is great and from what I've heard its a good smoke.


Yeah the price is great. A lot of people like em.


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

I love Flor De Olivas. A great cigar for the price


----------



## burnsco (Mar 26, 2009)

Love the corojo!


----------



## jorgito (Nov 20, 2008)

These are great sticks for the price.


----------



## InvokeMe (Aug 21, 2009)

I was a little nervous about these at first but they turned out to be quite good.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

One of my favorite cigars on the golf course!:smoke2:

They tend to get just a little harsh to me a little into the last third, but I don't mind.... What do you expect from a cigar that's usally under $3!

Thx 4 the pics Plop!


----------



## SkinsFanLarry (Aug 21, 2009)

fuente~fuente said:


> One of my favorite cigars on the golf course!:smoke2:
> 
> They tend to get just a little harsh to me a little into the last third, but I don't mind.... What do you expect from a cigar that's usally under $3!
> 
> Thx 4 the pics Plop!


To eliminate the harshness, next time try the Oliva Gold, same Nic binder and filler but with a Connecticut wrapper, kinda mellows it a bit in my opinion.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

SkinsFanLarry said:


> To eliminate the harshness, next time try the Oliva Gold, same Nic binder and filler but with a Connecticut wrapper, kinda mellows it a bit in my opinion.


Thanks for the suggestion Larry. I'll defiinitely give it a try.:nod:


----------



## mlbar1153 (Mar 4, 2009)

Never tried this cigar. With all these great reviews. Will have to try a couple.:dance:


----------



## Plop007 (Jul 8, 2009)

fuente~fuente said:


> One of my favorite cigars on the golf course!:smoke2:
> 
> They tend to get just a little harsh to me a little into the last third, but I don't mind.... What do you expect from a cigar that's usally under $3!
> 
> Thx 4 the pics Plop!


Np. Yea I'll probably buy a box of these soon.


----------



## burnsco (Mar 26, 2009)

I used to love these until I bought a few boxes of DPG smokes. Now I really notice the difference in quality when I smoke these. But they're nice for wallet!


----------



## Smdmmfd (Oct 8, 2009)

ha looks like you hated it


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Yow! Don't burn yourself with that! LOL!


----------



## Plop007 (Jul 8, 2009)

Update:

Hey everyone just recieved my bundle of 20 of the Flor De Olivas!!

Here are some pics.

My little 100 count humidor is getting more full every month.





































Some of my tools










Going to go light one up right now.
Peace,

Plop

(edit- fixed the pics)


----------



## JohnnySmokestar (Oct 11, 2009)

Where are the pics? I cannot see them from some reason. HI eyesack!
-JohnnySmokestar


----------



## Plop007 (Jul 8, 2009)

JohnnySmokestar said:


> Where are the pics? I cannot see them from some reason. HI eyesack!
> -JohnnySmokestar


I re-uploaded the pics again can you see them this time?

-Kyle


----------



## Qball (Oct 5, 2009)

So, can someone please describe this stick? Flavor? Draw? Etc.

I see them quite often on the deal sites.

Thx!


----------



## Plop007 (Jul 8, 2009)

kellzey said:


> So, can someone please describe this stick? Flavor? Draw? Etc.
> 
> I see them quite often on the deal sites.
> 
> Thx!


Well I still consider myself new to cigars and learning and tasting new tastes. But the Flor de Oliva I had tonight was great. The draw was excellent nice and easy. Not too sure how to describe the taste but it was mild with a little pepper taste. Also the first part of it has a little bit of sugar coating on it which tastes good but goes away pretty quick. Overall I enjoyed it very much. I had the natural Flor de Oliva Robusto.


----------



## Dangle (Oct 8, 2009)

Plop007 said:


> My Cat Scooter also in the pic.


Cute cat


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Haha wassap Johnny!
The first person to post a vid of them smoking a whole one of these gets a free stick! (Must be in one sitting, must identify yourself in the video)


----------



## Plop007 (Jul 8, 2009)

dam wonder how long that cigar would last.. It would definetly knock me down for sure.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

I'm guessing in the realm of 3-5 hours... lolol its 10x66


----------



## Dangle (Oct 8, 2009)

eyesack said:


> I'm guessing in the realm of 3-5 hours... lolol its 10x66


I think I would fall asleep while smoking that if I was sitting down for five hours


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

I'll be honest, I'd probably puke about half way and then feel like curling up and dying, much like the first time I smoked a cigarette. Soooo much nicotine!


----------



## CURIUM (Sep 7, 2009)

WOAH WTF!! that thing is huge.... "thats what she said"


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

LOL! I was waitin for that! When I launched one in the huge raid on Shuckins I was thinking about putting a Trojan Magnum in too, but I didn't know how that would be perceived rofl! Next one that goes out comes with a batting glove lol.


----------



## Qball (Oct 5, 2009)

photoshopped! LOL


----------

